# Zwarte Zee 1967 towage USA to Australia



## DxbBob (Oct 4, 2019)

Does anyone have photo of following towage by L Smit tug *ZWARTE ZEE (4)*?
_Tow Origin:_ mouth of Mississippi, Louisiana USA
_Tow Destination:_ Bass Strait, Victoria, Australia (not sure, thought to be near Barry Beach or 90 Mile Beach or Port Welshpool)
_Departure Date:_ August or September 1967
_Arrival Date: _ unknown, presumably 100 days or so later (assuming 6 knots SOA and at least one bunkers call at Cape Town or Port Elizabeth)
_Tow Make Up:_ two units, tandem towed, comprising (a) *INGRAM DERRICK BARGE 3*, and (b) "stack pack", i.e. two piggy backed flat deck cargo barges with two AHTs atop (*EILEEN B INGRAM* and *PHILLIP F INGRAM*, Bangalore torpedoes, and misc. deck cargo)
_Tow Owners:_ Ingram Contractors Australia Pty Ltd, installation contractor to Esso Australia for Barracouta platform and succeeding structures

[I attach a picture of DB3 driving offshore platform jacket piles circa 1966.]


----------



## DxbBob (Oct 4, 2019)

Updated post: I attach pictures of:
* tug *Zwarte Zee* (_L. Smit & Co's Internationale Sleepdienst_ photo) underway, and 
** "stack pack" (my photos) during load out/tie-down and under tow to rendezvous with *Zwarte Zee* for tow make-up.


----------

